# Tuna Burger!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Pan seared tuna on a bun with lettuce and tomato. Had a bowl of slaw(no pic), taters and oven roasted kale on the side.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Mmmmm Mmmmm good !!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fresh Tuna, can't beat it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Dang, might have to fire up my own... That's looking good Pay.


----------

